# John Dunstable vs Johannes ockeghem who revolutionized polyphony further?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay it's a special vs trend(clash between era) on two of the greatest, first time i heard Dunstable i was like woaw what sound we have here, powerfull , enchanting and mathematical, a real geneous , this guys was brilliant, than what about the bright shinning star of the franco-flemish school Ockeghem he wrote the first requiem and what a requiem this is, im speachless, what lead me to these composer whas the cd on harmonia mundi Ars subtilior dawn of renaissance, what a great cd this is by the way, estethicaly it look marveleous than a lots of informations in the booklet and this cd realy does a transition between this foggy era of music people dont know mutch or dont remenber.

So im asking in your mind who was the greatest revolutionary between these two, this is a hard battle, who was more prolific, who crafted more gems, who wrothe the best motets?

A lot of questions i know but these fine gentelmen intriged me, there music speak for itself, what your view on this?

I hope this post ain't boring or lame, these guys deserve more attention i guess?

:tiphat:


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello *deprofundis*, this music takes me back, way back to a different life, a different time. It is beautiful. As to which one was greater I cannot say, but thank you for posting.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I like Dunstable very much.

I'd be interested to know what you think of Peter Maxwell Davies's "commentary" on Dunstable's Veni Creator Spiritus, which was rerelease for quite recently from an LP of transcriptions played by Fires of London.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like them both, occasional


----------

